# Remote keyless entry



## Specialwk (Nov 23, 2015)

our remote keyless entry has quit working and in talking to our dealer he said it can not be fixed or replaced.  does any one know where I could get this fixed.  i have to beleive there is someone who can rig up one fom a car or something.  it is the actual key fob that has quit working.


----------

